

Skimmer, organize online social stuff - jrnkntl
http://www.fallon.com/skimmer

======
steadicat
"A lifestreaming thing that let's you..." Such a shame. So much care into
typography and layout, then they forget to check their grammar.

------
GBKS
I like this a lot. Compared to a visual disaster like PeopleBrowsr, this app
is very appealing. The three view modes are very useful and the sparse use of
visual elements doesn't distract from the content.

As to browsing content, I find the visual hierarchy slightly off in some
places. In the list view, for example, the date has a dark background, pushing
it in the foreground. In contrast, the actual tweet itself is in light grey.
That text is the meat I want to be able to scan quickly, which is hard to do
with the current visual treatment.

In the authentication screen I think you need some more explanations why you
need to be able to post notes to my Facebook account. This is a tricky matter
(see the other comments) and a simple explanation what you are going to do
with my credentials would put my mind to ease that you're not going to spam
updates to my account.

This is very promising. Please keep iterating on this.

------
jhatcom
Hmmm, do you really want to provide the username and password to all your
social networking sites to these folks? I don't.

------
marram
Looks pretty cool. Does it hook into Facebook?

~~~
jrnkntl
it does actually: <http://www.fallon.com/skimmer/features>

------
poutine
Well kids, let this be a lesson to you on letting your adobe flash loving
graphic artist design a GUI.

Horrid, horrid, horrid. Would prefer to use Twitter through 'netcat | egrep'
than this abomination.

~~~
JoelSutherland
Downmodded because the tone of this comment isn't really appropriate for HN.
Other than being Flash based, what do you find distasteful about the GUI?
Answering that question would be both interesting to other commenters and
helpful to the OP.

